# The style of your avatar affects the way your post "Feels"



## Edward (Dec 3, 2009)

I've recently changed my avatar. I've noticed it changed the mood of all my posts a bit, and it changed my posting style in general. Does this happen to you?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 3, 2009)

I disagree.


----------



## zosomaniac (Dec 3, 2009)

I disagree too.

LOL thread :fp


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 3, 2009)

I concur.


----------



## Escher (Dec 3, 2009)

I LIKE 2x2


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 3, 2009)

And also, it seems that every time I see one of your posts your avatar's changed. Which is frequent. Way too frequent.


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> And also, it seems that every time I see one of your posts your avatar's changed. Which is frequent. Way too frequent.



I change my avatar only like every few weeks. I didn't like the one with the guy and the cube, so I changed it to this. I'm sticking with this for a while (because Kanon '06 is awesome)


----------



## Muesli (Dec 3, 2009)

I bra.

Wait, what?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 3, 2009)

Edward said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > And also, it seems that every time I see one of your posts your avatar's changed. Which is frequent. Way too frequent.
> ...



There's been at least 3 in the last week.


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...



Trial and error. Seeing how I feel about the avatar. I'm picky with my avatars. (No more, don't feed the quote tree)


----------



## Novriil (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes.. Yes it does.

some anime fans who use anime avatars I just look with different "glasses".. but not the ones I've already seen that they are nice (for example: cubes=life.. well he had it )


----------



## zosomaniac (Dec 3, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I bra.
> 
> Wait, what?



LOL


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 3, 2009)

So is it every few weeks or three times in the past couple of days?


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2009)

This is last I'm going to say this.

I change my avatar every few weeks, because how I feel about my avatar changes. If I dont like an avatar right away, I change it. If I don't like the next one, I change it. Ill keep going until I get one that I like for more than a day. Ill use that one until I want to change, so I change. I got this one because;
1. I just finished watching the anime series _Kanon (2006)_
2. I'm learning Japanese Hiragana and Katakana.

Commence with the actual topic of the thread.


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 3, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I concur.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 3, 2009)

Edward said:


> This is last I'm going to say this.
> 
> I change my avatar every few weeks, because how I feel about my avatar changes. If I dont like an avatar right away, I change it. If I don't like the next one, I change it. Ill keep going until I get one that I like for more than a day. Ill use that one until I want to change, so I change. I got this one because;
> 1. I just finished watching the anime series _Kanon (2006)_
> ...



If you want threads to stay on topic, make a thread where the topic is worth staying on.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 3, 2009)

GOTTA CATCH EM ALL


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 3, 2009)

Blue Cross Anyone?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 3, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Blue Cross Anyone?


http://www.bluecrossarena.com/
I like the Amerks.


----------



## blah (Dec 3, 2009)

Edward said:


> I've recently changed my avatar. I've noticed it changed the mood of all my posts a bit,


Doesn't change the mood people get after reading them.



Edward said:


> and it changed my posting style in general.


Really?


----------



## joey (Dec 3, 2009)

So like, I feel weird having an avatar now. I'm used to just being nondescript.


----------



## Kian (Dec 3, 2009)

I could understand it very, very subtly altering how people perceive one's posts but the idea that it changes your posting style is pretty far-fetched for most people, but I guess if you're thinking about it while posting it could play some role. I know I like to do the very handsome man in my avatar justice.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 3, 2009)

hrnnnng


----------



## jazzthief81 (Dec 3, 2009)

OM NOM NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2009)

This is a serious thread, or at least it was supposed to be. This spam is very annoying when I'm just trying to get out my opinion, and here about others.

EDIT: I give up. Was I really that bad to get this little level of respect? If someone like Chris made a thread about this, everyone in the forum would think long about everything he is saying, and make a bunch of long philosophical posts. But for people like me, you don't give 2 cents about anything we post. I suppose I'm going to get responses saying "Improve your posts" and "You need to earn respect" and "12 posts per day", but I don't care anymore. This has been my opinion for a long time, flame me if you wish. I might possibly take it back though. I'm feeling like I really need to tell my opinion about what goes on. You ever get that feeling?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 3, 2009)

Kian said:


> I know I like to do the very handsome man in my avatar justice.



I don't see him. Is he behind the freak in the Rutger's outfit?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 3, 2009)

Edward said:


> This is a serious thread, or at least it was supposed to be. This spam is very annoying when I'm just trying to get out my opinion, and here about others.
> 
> EDIT: I give up. *Was* I really that bad to get this little level of respect? *If someone like Chris made a thread about this*, everyone in the forum would think long about everything he is saying, and make a bunch of long philosophical posts. But for people like me, you don't give 2 cents about anything we post. I suppose I'm going to get responses saying "Improve your posts" and "You need to earn respect" and "12 posts per day", but I don't care anymore. This has been my opinion for a long time, flame me if you wish.



Was?
Just a hunch, but I don't really think Chris would post something like this. So your point is moot.
No, it has nothing to do with you. If you posted an intelligent, thought-provoking thread, you'd get intelligent, thought-provoking responses.
It seems though, that you're content to whine and moan about how we're all out to get you. Is the problem with this entire forum, or is the problem with you?
You haven't changed the amount of thought going into your posts. Why would you expect our responses to change?
If you don't like the reception your threads get, STOP WHINING AND CHANGE SOMETHING.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 3, 2009)

Edward said:


> This is a serious thread, or at least it was supposed to be. This spam is very annoying when I'm just trying to get out my opinion, and here about others.



Now you know how other people feel when you talk nonsense in their threads!


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > This is a serious thread, or at least it was supposed to be. This spam is very annoying when I'm just trying to get out my opinion, and here about others.
> ...



Yes I do, and I'm very sorry (Although I don't usually talk nonsense in serious threads).


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 3, 2009)

I've noticed the same thing about usernames. If someone has a username like, say, "DavidWoner", people will take the thread more seriously than a user with a name without any caps, ("davidwoner"). It really does affect the mood of your post.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 3, 2009)

You're just on the forum too much.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Dec 3, 2009)

I don´t understand people who do not have serious avatars!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 3, 2009)

Edward said:


> (No more, don't feed the quote tree)



Don't worry, I chopped it for you. And quote trees get angry when their hungry.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 3, 2009)

yes, my posts are black and white.


----------



## ostracod (Dec 3, 2009)

Would it be obnoxious to have all your posts be in another color? What effect would that have? 

I don't think the avatar directly effects how one thinks of a post. It changes how one thinks of the poster, which in turn changes how you think of their post.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 3, 2009)

ostracod said:


> Would it be obnoxious to have all your posts be in another color? What effect would that have?
> 
> I don't think the avatar directly effects how one thinks of a post. It changes how one thinks of the poster, which in turn changes how you think of their post.



haha. I actually love using other colors! They are black and white boring.

and I think this thread isn't the greatest but it's not the worst. People are throwing a lot of crap at Edward. Crap he really doesn't deserve for *this* thread.
Not saying he deserves any crap not saying he doesn't.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 3, 2009)

Edward

This is actually the most thought provoking thread that you have started. (Which doesn't say much about your other threads)

It is true. I think the avatar and username does change people's perception about that person. That last avatar with the annoying looking guy just made you look annoying. Your new avatar makes you look like a geek. But at least the anime fans will think of you as a "special friend".


----------



## shelley (Dec 3, 2009)

I can see how an avatar might subconsciously change the reader's perception of your posts. But you don't even see your avatar while you post a reply (do you?); how can it possibly affect your writing style?


----------



## Edmund (Dec 3, 2009)

shelley said:


> I can see how an avatar might subconsciously change the reader's perception of your posts. But you don't even see your avatar while you post a reply (do you?); how can it possibly affect your writing style?



That is really true. The avatar changes my perspective a lot. But yes you are right you don't see your avatar while posting.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 3, 2009)

I think it changed my view of the person which then changed my view of the post. I took you much more seriously when you had the ED avatar, rather than when you had the weird guy holding the cube avatar. But then again those were at different time periods so my whole view of you probably changed in that time.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 3, 2009)

A little off topic, but I, personally, get annoyed when people change their avatar(except for DavidWoner because his daily avatar changes are epic). I get used to referring a person's posts by their avatar, rather than their nick. So when someone like Edward changes their avatar, I get completely messed up while reading the forums >.<.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 3, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> (except for DavidWoner because his daily avatar changes are epic)



Yeah Woner's are so epic!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 3, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> I get used to referring a person's posts by their avatar, rather than their nick.



So do I.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 3, 2009)

I think that your avatar portrays yourself somewhat, and as people don't really know you, they take the mood of your avatar/sig and apply it to your personality.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 3, 2009)

1. Why change avatars every week? Why not just find one that you like and stick with that.

2. Changing your avatar doesn't change who you are. @ Edward: When I read your posts, I still read them in the exact same way as I did last week.

3. Who really looks at avatars?

I have debated having an avatar, and I have mixed feelings about it, but by now I'm used to the way my posts look with an avatar.

So, no. It doesn't really change the way I read posts, and I doubt it would change my posting style if I were to change (or more likely eliminate) my avatar.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 4, 2009)

I just look at the avatar to recognize the poster. Easier and probably faster than reading the username.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 4, 2009)

In general I don't think avatars make much of a difference, however if the avatar had something that was blatantly wrong or insulting, then it would drastically change my view of the person.

In the specific case here: Edward, I think the way you were first perceived on the forums is the way you will continue to be seen unless you make a _drastic_ effort to change it.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 4, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> In general I don't think avatars make much of a difference, however if the avatar had something that was blatantly wrong or insulting, then it would drastically change my view of the person.
> 
> In the specific case here: Edward, I think the way you were first perceived on the forums is the way you will continue to be seen unless you make a _drastic_ effort to change it.



He would know.

Although by first, I think I'd call it the first week. Or the first 50 posts or so.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 4, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > In general I don't think avatars make much of a difference, however if the avatar had something that was blatantly wrong or insulting, then it would drastically change my view of the person.
> ...



Lol, yep. I don't know if it's working or not XD

On-Topic: I'd say if anything, the signature affects me more then the avatar, but neither make much of a difference.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 4, 2009)

Caedus said:


> I think that your avatar portrays yourself somewhat,



I agree.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 4, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > I think that your avatar portrays yourself somewhat,
> ...



I always think of edd5190 as a philosopher because of the way he holds his chin 
Yeah, they do portray you. If someone has anime I'm set against them, sorry. My sister likes it and it annoys me like crazy. I hate the idea of action cartoons and stuff. That was just an example.


----------



## Crazycuber (Dec 4, 2009)

U know, this is a cubers website, I think its best to have an avatar w/a cube on it somewhere...
I love badmephistos avatar, and again mine might be a little lame


----------



## Edmund (Dec 4, 2009)

Crazycuber said:


> U know, this is a cubers website, I think its best to have an avatar w/a cube on it somewhere...



I don't. Why? We all know we are cubers let's find something different about our people.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 4, 2009)

Edmund said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > Caedus said:
> ...


Analyse MY avatar then!


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 4, 2009)

Man in a woman's body?


----------



## Edward (Dec 4, 2009)

Edmund said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > Caedus said:
> ...



You should obviously try to watch a couple of series. Anime isn't all action, and ninja's and swords and such. My avatar is from a dramatic, yet funny anime called Kanon. There are also a whole slew of anime, better than anything I've found on American television. You just have to do a bit of searching past the mainstream Naruto, Dleach, and Deathnote clones. (3 most overrated anime ever IMO)
I will definitely take up on you guys, and try to change drastically.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I feel that the way my avatar looks at time affects my posts. For example, when I have avatars that are bright, colorful, and cheery, I get the automatic feeling from my posts that they are happy, and ecstatic. Of course the contrast can be said for when I have avatars with darker colors or subjects. And when I look at someones avatar, like Cubes=Life, it really affects how I first perceive the post, even if I don't read the post itself. The avatars are what first jump out at me on the page (Except of course bold, or colorful letters). They are the first thing I see when someone posts, therefore, they affected the first thing I think about someones post.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 4, 2009)

Crazycuber said:


> mine might be a little lame



Or a little impossible.



Edward said:


> it really affects how I first perceive the post, even if I don't read the post itself.



Uh... what? Are you saying that you sometimes disregard posts completely, and just read them by looking at the avatar of the poster?


----------



## Edward (Dec 4, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > it really affects how I first perceive the post, even if I don't read the post itself.
> ...



No not at all.


----------



## fundash (Dec 4, 2009)

OM NOM NOM NOM!

OmG!! yes it doez afact ur rightin stile and ur spelling...


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 4, 2009)

Edward said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Good. I'm glad I misunderstood.


----------



## Hammond (Dec 4, 2009)

I liek.


----------



## Connor (Dec 4, 2009)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## blah (Dec 4, 2009)

Crazycuber said:


> U know, this is a cubers website, I think its best to have an avatar w/a cube on it somewhere...
> I love badmephistos avatar, and again mine might be a little lame


Yeah, especially a cube with five orange edges.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 4, 2009)

I think it works.

Lol @ my BLD solve.


----------



## wing92 (Dec 4, 2009)

i'm watching you


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 4, 2009)

It doesn't matter for Stefan, since he can't see avatar's...


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey Edward, you're right, those are some of the most overrated animus ever.
Only the weeaboos, wapanese, and the posers like them these days.

Also, I've heard good things about kanon from /a/.
I might watch it someday.


----------



## Chaos2011 (Dec 4, 2009)

I HATE square 1's.

But in all seriousness, I don't think the avatar affects posts or how I post. I do notice that if I get a new avatar, I post more frequently, but other than that, nothing :/


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 4, 2009)

Chaos2011 said:


> I HATE square 1's.
> 
> But in all seriousness, I don't think the avatar affects posts or how I post. I do notice that if I get a new avatar, I post more frequently, but other than that, nothing :/



Post more frequently? You only have 4 posts.

In my opinion Death Mote is amazing, although I've only read the Manga the anime might stink.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 4, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Post more frequently? You only have 4 posts.



Actually, he has 8. I checked.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 4, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Post more frequently? You only have 4 posts.
> ...



Oh I was looking at on-topic posts.


----------



## Chaos2011 (Dec 4, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Chaos2011 said:
> 
> 
> > I HATE square 1's.
> ...



There are other forums I frequent, and they allow avatars...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 4, 2009)

Chaos2011 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Chaos2011 said:
> ...


 Oh, I see.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 4, 2009)

Edward said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > edd5190 said:
> ...



I really like Code Geass and Bleach personally. And then The World Ends With You is the best game ever . (Hence my avatar)


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 4, 2009)

Code Geass was EXCELLENT.
One of the best 25+ hours of my life.


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 4, 2009)

Code Geass was too good. Epic endings on both seasons.


----------



## Edward (Dec 4, 2009)

I havent acctually seen code geass yet. I plan on watching it after I finish Air TV and Clannad (both similar toKanon, so I hope they're good).


----------



## Caedus (Dec 4, 2009)

Code Geass is by far my favorite anime. Bleach got me started on anime, but I've moved on to others somewhat since then.


----------



## Carson (Dec 4, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> I just look at the avatar to recognize the poster. Easier and probably faster than reading the username.



I personally remember the avatars much easier than I do names. I like having avatars, and I like people not changing them because it makes their posts much easier to identify.

It is really nice when people include pictures of themselves as their avatar. This makes identifying people at competitions a lot easier.

On a side note, I prefer names as usernames... or at least something that actually denotes the identity of the person: possibly initials or things like that.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Edward (Dec 4, 2009)

Following that other post, I just checked out the first episode of Code Geass. I'm hooked. Especially the OP song. 


I agree Carson, sort of.

I remember peoples user-name better that they're avatar. But I really like the user-name to be an actual name, not just random numbers, or stuff about cubes.


----------



## V-te (Dec 4, 2009)

V-te is my last name. Guess what my first name is Edward?


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 4, 2009)

Just wait. 
There are so many plot twists.


----------



## Edward (Dec 4, 2009)

V-te said:


> V-te is my last name. Guess what my first name is Edward?



Your first name is Edward? Or you want me to guess your first name.


----------



## V-te (Dec 4, 2009)

Edward said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > V-te is my last name. Guess what my first name is Edward?
> ...



Guess my first name.


----------



## Edward (Dec 4, 2009)

V-te said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



Eduardo (Youtube channel)


----------



## V-te (Dec 4, 2009)

Edward said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Well now, that wasn't guessing.. but yeah.


----------



## Carson (Dec 4, 2009)

V-te said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



How is that pronounced?


----------



## V-te (Dec 4, 2009)

Carson said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Ed as in education
U as in push
ar as in are
Do as in dough


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 4, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> I just look at the avatar to recognize the poster. Easier and probably faster than reading the username.



Then what do you do for Joey?
And for people without avatars. I guess you remember me...


----------



## Faz (Dec 4, 2009)

Escher's avatar is win EG.


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 4, 2009)

actually, I liked the picture of you with your headphones on the most (which was like, 2 avatars ago?)

didn't have an influence on your posts, actually, I think.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> actually, I liked the picture of you with your headphones on the most (which was like, 2 avatars ago?)
> 
> didn't have an influence on your posts, actually, I think.



I also agree, the picture with the headphones was the best avatar yet in my opinion.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 4, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > actually, I liked the picture of you with your headphones on the most (which was like, 2 avatars ago?)
> ...



I concur aswell.

Im getting somewhat tired of Edward's changing avatars.

ON TOPIC: No i don't think avatars influence my posting/way my posts "feel".


----------



## Omniscient (Dec 4, 2009)

Edward said:


> I've recently changed my avatar. I've noticed it changed the mood of all my posts a bit, and it changed my posting style in general. Does this happen to you?



I like it


----------



## Chuck (Dec 4, 2009)

Crazycuber said:


> U know, this is a cubers website, I think its best to have an avatar w/a cube on it somewhere...




Well, mine is a cube alright


----------



## Dene (Dec 4, 2009)

I haven't read any posts but the first few in this thread. All I want to say is that my avatar leads to a lot of gender confusion.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 4, 2009)

Dene said:


> I haven't read any posts but the first few in this thread. All I want to say is that my avatar leads to a lot of gender confusion.



I know, girl.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 4, 2009)




----------

